# Planning a trip tp S.I.



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

What else besides Pompano is going on down there around early March or 65 deg. water temp? I want to head down there for a couple days for my B-day next March and need to know what to plan for.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I might just go with ya....And pick up 'ol Surf Fish along the way...And we could meet up with Vic, E-Man, Jetty...

A P&S R/C Jambo at SI????


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I am in...
there is good surf fishing with in minutes of the inlet. It could be two part deal with surf-fishing during the morning and jetty at night.. 
I do not know what else hits at that time.. I check the papers but they do not go back that far...
We could have a feast...
Emanuel get some flounder
KZ catching some sheepshead
We all get some pomps...
Grab a snook for a night time snack...
What else do you need...
Well we need the weather to cooperate..


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

VICIII said:


> KZ catching some sheepshead


I dunno, since switching to mono (for abrasion purposes) I haven't caught a sheepshead since


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> I dunno, since switching to mono (for abrasion purposes) I haven't caught a sheepshead since


another splash of gas.... P O O F !


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

A P&S R/C Jambo at SI????[/QUOTE]

THIS SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA RR. MARCH -
GOOD THING = DAY LIGHT SAVINGS !!!
BAD THING = SAINT PATTYS DAY CROUD!!!

I COULD PULL IT OFF IF IT'S A WEEKEND SAY: FRI NIGHT PEAR, SAT SURF, SAT NIGHT = P&S FIESTA, EAT, FALL OVER, FISH SUN. HEAD BACK TO DRY LAND SMELLING LIKE BAIT


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

DORIGHT said:


> A P&S R/C Jambo at SI????:cool
> 
> I COULD PULL IT OFF IF IT'S A WEEKEND SAY: FRI NIGHT PEAR, SAT SURF, SAT NIGHT = P&S FIESTA, EAT, FALL OVER, FISH SUN. HEAD BACK TO DRY LAND SMELLING LIKE BAIT


DORIGHT is our coordinator... sounds like a great plan..


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

VICIII said:


> DORIGHT is our coordinator... sounds like a great plan..


COORDINATOR......... IT IS A GREAT WAY TO KICK OFF THE SEASON. ANY OTHER TAKERS??? I'LL LOOK AT THE CALANDER AND DO SOME BRAIN STORMING. LOCAL KNOWLEDGE WOULD BE BEST.....ANY-BODY???

WE ALL KNOW VIC WILL HAVE HIS HANDS FULL....
GOOD LUCK W/THE NEW BORN. SPEAKING OF...YOU SHOULD HAVE AN ANNOUNCEMENT SOON HUH??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm in! Sooner is better than later. I have to go back to work in about a month.:--|


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

DORIGHT said:


> COORDINATOR......... IT IS A GREAT WAY TO KICK OFF THE SEASON. ANY OTHER TAKERS??? I'LL LOOK AT THE CALANDER AND DO SOME BRAIN STORMING. LOCAL KNOWLEDGE WOULD BE BEST.....ANY-BODY???
> 
> WE ALL KNOW VIC WILL HAVE HIS HANDS FULL....
> GOOD LUCK W/THE NEW BORN. SPEAKING OF...YOU SHOULD HAVE AN ANNOUNCEMENT SOON HUH??


No announcement yet...
Just shut down and turn the factory off. She will start up soon.

Your coordinator because I like the eat and fall down on sat night part... Few beers may help.

March is not the best month for SI but it will produce slightly better than anywhere else around here... 
here are some post from the paper from that time..

_*March 28, 2006 Indian River County
Windy cool weather over the weekend siginficantly slowed down the
fishing action throughout the Treasure Coast. Wabasso Bait and Tackle's
Steve Parsons said that pompano action picked up in the surf, but fell
off at the bridges over the river. He noted this is the time of the year
when locals have about a two-week window for jumbo bluefish.

March 24, 2006 Indian River County
Capt. J.C. Henderson is asking for someone to stop the wind. He worked
the two- to three-foot drops to catch trout and redfish on suspended
twitch baits. Bigger jacks are starting to come into the lagoon and
snook action is still hard to pin down but should pick up after the
weekend.

St. Lucie County

Tom Sweeney of Vero Beach was fishing south of Harbor Branch around
spoil islands in the river Wednesday along with his son, Drew. While
casting a gold spoon, Sweeney had a tremendous hit. Turned out to be a
38-inch snook that was eventually released.

March 14, 2006 Indian River County
Pompano are still being caught at the Wabasso Causeway in good numbers.
Steve Parsons of Wabasso Causeway Bait and Tackle said surprisingly
anglers are getting their limits there and have created steady traffic
buying small jigs at his store. Surf anglers are also catching better
sized pompano on the beach than they had been recently.

A mix of bluefish and ladyfish at the causeway and on the beach are
keeping folks busy with bent rods.

St. Lucie County

Ken Jaeger of the Shrimp Spot said snook can be found in the Turning
Basin. Best action is coming from live pinfish and live shrimp. Other
good snook holes are the North Bridge pilings and up inside Taylor
Creek.

Bridge and structure fishermen are catching lots of sand perch along
with a good number of sheepshead and snapper. Anglers are doing well
with pieces of frozen shrimp and the snapper fishing will peak with
tonight's full moon.

March 12, 2006

Indian River County
Warmer temperatures -- at least until another cold front arrives Tuesday
-- should pick up the action at the Sebastian Inlet a bit. Snook will be
shaking off their cool water daze and be more apt to feed. Flounder were
being caught along the sandy bottom inside the inlet channel. Working
the west shore of the Indian River all the way from Wabasso to Grant has
been producing steady trout catches.

St. Lucie County

With the winds finally dying down today, drifting the flats for trout
should provide bent rods and fun for all. Fishing live shrimp or plastic
shrimp under a popping cork or rattle float will get their attention and
entice a strike. Mixed in with those trout will be jacks, snook and
redfish. The word is the redfish bite is an early morning activity in
shallow water near the edges of the Indian River Lagoon. Green or motor
oil colored Cotee jigs bounced on the bottom is a good trick.

March 11, 2006 Indian River County

Capt. J.C. Henderson recommended starting off at the spoil islands or
favorite flats today in three to four feet of water.

"The water temperature may be a little cool so I would start with an
artificial shrimp and work it very slow," he said. "Once the sun comes
up, work into shallow water. Keep your eyes open for redfish and
nice-sized trout sunning to warm up."

Artificial baits might work, but Henderson suggests having a live shrimp
rigged and ready just in case. Stealth is the key to success with the
redfish. Like he said, losing a big fish early because of noise can make
for a long day.

St. Lucie County

Capt. Jerry Metz has always been a believer in the effects of the moon
on Treasure Coast fishing patterns. From pompano to snook to trout --
all of which he is catching with regularity this week -- the position of
the moon can turn on the bite for as short as 15 minutes or as long as
an hour.

Check the Solunar Tables on the back page of the sports section and be
ready during a major period for the day's best action.

March 7, 2006 Indian River County
Capt. J.C. Henderson said that redfish were being caught on the flats
along the west side of the Indian River north of the Wabasso Causeway
and near Honest John's. Trout have been biting in 3-4 feet of water in
the morning before moving onto the flats later in the day. Gold spoons
and small jerk baits have been working best, but go to shrimp if the
fish are finicky.

St. Lucie County

Capt. Joe Ward reported that last week's wind dirtied the water a bit,
but die-hard anglers still caught their share of fish. Inshore, folks
caught croaker and weakfish in Jennings Cove and near the Sandpit. As
the water clears, he said trout and redfish action should improve.
Offshore, Ward was told of cobia catches in 90 feet of water. Kings
should be moving in on the next full moon.*_

Long but that sums up what happens.. 
Many pomps along the surf around SI at that time. Big Blues also show up around that time..


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm Lookin For Some Camp Sites As We Speak Weather Should Be Ideal Or Maybe Some "dive" Somewhere Close. Don't Need The "taj" Just A Place To Lay My Head. Any Suggestions


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

DORIGHT said:


> I'm Lookin For Some Camp Sites As We Speak Weather Should Be Ideal Or Maybe Some "dive" Somewhere Close. Don't Need The "taj" Just A Place To Lay My Head. Any Suggestions


there is a campground that is part of the state park.. It is on the south side. 
Long point campground is also there close by.
All hotels are more like resorts...
Can you camp on the beach in FL?


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Hey Railroader*

If the Boss is going count me in     

If not I will stay back and hold down the Fort


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

This whole thing is Bart's idea, and HIS birthday.

We might better check with him before we bum-rush his party.....

He might have wanted to go alone....

But it could shape up to be a good time!

We have plenty of time to make it happen....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

It would be cool to meet up with you all but, as RR said it's barty's b-day and I don't want to invite myself. Count me in though when it's an open invite.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

yep count me in if it is open..


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll go if we can rent a UHaul truck and take all Barty's rods along so we can try them all out.

I want to see a real man cast a brick Pendulum Style, never mind this OTG brick stuff. OTG bricks are for sissys....


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

DORIGHT said:


> I'm Lookin For Some Camp Sites As We Speak Weather Should Be Ideal Or Maybe Some "dive" Somewhere Close. Don't Need The "taj" Just A Place To Lay My Head. Any Suggestions


The closest motel is Pennwood or Pennsomething Motel on Route 1 just before route 510 which heads into Sebastian Inlet. Room for $70 including tax (free ice all you want). I wished I would have stayed there all week since it is so close to SI. Stayed there one night. The other cheap motel is at Palm Bay (Motel 6) but it would be another 45 minute drive to SI.

The campground at SI is one of the best in the nation, but I don't know what it is like in March. Make reservations now or you may not get a spot. If tent camping, stay away from waterfront sites as they are very noisy from the trucks going to the boat ramp. If waterfront site is the only thing available, you can request change when you get to the park. The staff will work with you. Always ask the staff what is biting or what is running. They can pin point you to the best fishing. In other words, don't fish for something that is not running or you waste time.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/default.cfm

Also know that the raccoons will steal your food, bait, fish you catch, etc. if you leave it outside in the campground. My first year there; they stole all my bait and food I left outside while I was sleeping. They will open up unopend boxes and packages. Their paws are like human hands. I felt like a greenhorn which I was when that happened. It was really funny thinking back on it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hotels!!!*

I'll be there but i will be fishing at nite. To many rookies fishing during the day sleepy bags, and tents thats all you need. I don't know about you guys. But it still cold here during that time, as long as it isnt windy. We should be okay, Hey but it's SI there always good fishing there as long as you use braid, you should be okay too bad you guys didnt think of this during the mullet run oh and it is warm during that time also  oh well the bluefish and jacks will keep everyone busy. And if the water isnt too cold, one of us experts might even hookup to a Snook


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Woops........rr's Right But I Think We Are On To Somehting. Maybe A Little Later When The Bight Is A Liitle Better. Truthfully I Rather Be There Now After One Of Those Big Ones. 

No Worries..we Have Plenty Of Time (god Willing) And Plenty Of Ocean!!

Cheers To Bart's B-day Though. Hip,hip........


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry I missed most of the planning,I accedentally blocked internet explorer on my computer while looking at some questionable sites 

Hey the more the merrier, BRING IT ON!! P&S FLORIDA SPRING BASH!
I'll prolly bring some of the guys from the Florida surfcasters club w/ me anyway so lets do it.
It doesn't nessecarrily have to be on my B-day, iwould rather it be when the fishing is hot. I just remember we usually catch Pomps pretty good in march,but i would like some options like Flattie,snook,poon,sharks...So I am leaving the time period open for the whole month of march. As for accomodations, you sleep where you feel comfy,I like my sleeping bag and the back of my truck if I have to. but a nice sleazey hotel will work too  Like RR and Doright said we got time to plan so bring on the suggestions!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Campsites*

LONG POINT CAMPGROUND has openings in march..
They are 1.5 miles north of the inlet.
around $28 per night. I will check out the campground this weekend..

SI has only one site available 16-17th... We would have to be quick on this one...


----------

